

VP8 - WebM JavaScript Decoder for every browser - edd
http://libwebpjs.appspot.com/vp8/webm-javascript-decoder/

======
VikingCoder
Cached pages:

Intro:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:DiP8w8Z...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:DiP8w8ZFyu4J:libwebpjs.appspot.com/introduction/+&cd=3&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

Roughly what it looks like:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:sCkxm9F...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:sCkxm9F6D6UJ:libwebpjs.appspot.com/v0.1.2/+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

